# الرياء فى منظور الكتاب المقدس



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

الرياء فى منظور الكتاب المقدس 



تعريف الرياء 
كلمة مرائي تعني ممثل مسرحي، أي أن الشخص يظهر صورة خلاف حقيقته.
• المرائي ينجح في خداع الناس لأنه يُظهر صورة تبدو في أعين الناس أنها حقيقية، ويتناسى هذا الشخص أن الله كاشف الأعماق ويرى كل شيء حتى المخفي عن أعين الناس.
• الرياء مرض يصيب المؤمنين كما أنه يصيب الخطاة، وموجود في أغلب الناس بصور وأشكال مختلفة وإن كان باختلاف نسبي.
• أصيب بهذا المرض بطرس الرسول وسبَّب عدوى لبرنابا، اقرأ غلاطية أصحاح 2 وتأمل كيف أخّّر بطرس نفسه عن الأكل مع المؤمنين من الأمم وذلك لكي يرضي المؤمنين من اليهود مع أن بطرس هو الشخص الذي استخدمه الرب في فتح باب 
الإيمان للأمم في حادثة كرنيليوس أعمال 10، لكنه راءي هنا فأثّر في برنابا فانقاد إلى ريائه، وهناك آخرون انقادوا إلى ريائه أيضًا.
• المرائي يتقن التمثيل لدرجة أن الآخرين لا يشعرون به، فهو مثل قبر مُختفٍ والذي يمر عليه لا يشعر به (لو 11: 44).
• الرياء هو نوع من أنواع الكذب، وراءه إبليس الكذاب وأبو الكذاب.
أسباب الرياء
1) الشعور بالنقص الذي يجعلنا نريد أن نحاكي الآخرين حتى لا نشعر بهذا المرض.
2) الرغبة في الوصول إلى النتائج الجيدة بدون مجهود.
صور الرياء
(1) الاهتمام بالمظهر دون الاهتمام بالجوهر مثل الفريسيين (مرقس 7) الذين كانوا يهتمون بأن تكون أياديهم نظيفة قبل الأكل مع أن قلوبهم مملوءة بالنجاسة فهم يشبهون قبورًا مبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة وهي من داخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة (مت 23: 27).
(2) انتقاد الآخرين في أمور نحن مخطئين فيها: يوضح هذا المثل الوارد في (متى 7: 5) ففيه نرى شخص في عينه خشبة ويريد أن يُخرج القذى من عين أخيه ويقول لأخيه دعني أخرج القذى من عينك، أي أنه لا يستحي أن يجرح مشاعر أخيه لسبب ضعفات هو يسقط في ضعفات أكبر منها.
(3) الإكثار في أمر العبادة عندما يرانا الناس والإقلال منها عندما لا يرونا مثل الإكثار في الصلاة في الشوارع (متى 6)، وإطالة الصلاة في بيوت العبادة، مع أنه غالبًا لا يصلُّون صلاة سرية وكذلك في الصوم يغيرون وجوههم حتى يظهروا للناس أنهم صائمون.
(4) أظهر نفسي في وضع روحي أكبر من الحقيقة أي أرتئي فوق ما ينبغي أن أرتئي (رومية 12) لكن يجب أن أرتئي إلى التعقل (التعقل هو النظرة الصحيحة للنفس).
(5) أشواق وكلام بالفم، والقلب بعيد وفاتر (حز 33: 31)، وأيضًا "هذا الشعب قد اقترب إلى بفمه وأكرمني بشفتيه أما قلبه فأبعده عني بعيدًا" (إش 29: 13) وهذا يظهر عندما نتكلم ونصلي بكلمات عالية مع أننا لا نحيا إلا بالقليل منها (يهوذا تكلم عن الفقراء في الوقت الذي كان يريد ثمن الطيب يو12: 5).
(6) إيمان مرائي هو الظهور بحجم روحي أكبر من الحقيقة لأجل كسب مديح الناس ولكي أنال كرامة الشرفاء وأنا لست واحدًا منهم، هذا عكس إيمان تيموثاوس الذي هو عديم الرياء.
(7) الرياء خمير مثلما ورد في لو 12 يجعل صاحبه ينتفخ ويعامل الآخرين بكبرياء وتعالٍ، ويشابه الخمير في أنه ينتشر إلى أن يشمل كل جوانب الحياة، فقد يكون في الصلاة أو الأمور الروحية لكنه يمتد ليشمل كل جوانب الحياة.
(8) المحبة برياء وذلك عكس الوصية "أما المحبة فلتكن بلا رياء" فالمحبة المرائية تظهر عندما نكلم الآخرين بالكلام الحسن وفي الداخل عكس ذلك تمامًا بل أحيانًا يكون في الداخل بغضة وكراهية، وهذه تعتبر صورة من صور النفاق، وأحيانًا نتكلم رديئًا عن الآخرين في عدم وجودهم ونتكلم حسنًا في وجودهم.
إنذار للمرائين الخطاة إن نصيبهم البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت حيث هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان (مت 24: 51)، أما المؤمنين فعقابهم أن تفارقهم القوة، هذا خلاف أن لهم تأديب الرب الأبوي، ومن ضمن هذه الطرق "ليس مكتوم لن يستعلن ولا خفي لن يعرف" (لو 12: 2)، سيسمح الرب بمواقف أو محكات عملية تظهر الحقيقة أمام أعين الناس وينكشف كل تزييف.أما عن تأثير المرائي على الآخرين: إذا كان الآخرون مؤمنين فسيكون لهم هذا الشخص مصدر عدوى روحية (غل2) 
أما إذا كانوا خطاة سيصير لهم مصدر عثرة.ليتنا نحيا حياة بسيطة حقيقية في عالم مملوء بالزيف وأغلب الناس فيه يلبسون أقنعة ..​​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*

الرب يبارككم

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ويباركك اخي ... شكرا" للرب


----------

